# First 400 completed.



## Nebulous (28 Apr 2019)

I've just completed my first 400. The Auld Alliance. 9pm start. There's something appealing and slightly scary about riding on quiet country roads, through trees in the dark, concentrating on this tiny patch of light in front of you. 

4 punctures, all front, so clearly an issue there. Lost 2 hours in Forfar waiting for the bike shop to open. Used the time to have a large cooked breakfast in a cafe across from the shop.

Less is more in Audax terms it appears. My Garmin broke again. They really don't like prolonged heavy rain. Speaking to some people with a lot more experience than me, they all use a Garmin Etrex, rather than a bike specific one.


----------



## Jimidh (28 Apr 2019)

Great effort but 2 hours spent in Forfar must have been the hardest part to endure!


----------



## jongooligan (3 May 2019)

+1 for the etrex 30. Mine is loaded with OS maps and they can clutter the display but it is the most reliable gps device I've tried.


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 May 2019)

Well done, but you can't be having punctures like that (ie not 'I doubt it' but 'you must sort that out').
Several fronts: decent tyres (properly inflated if punctures were snakebites), find cause of puncture and remove, carry more tubes, carry self adhesive patches, even carry patches and glue, carry spare tyre and if puncturing, use that immediately and find the problem in the original tyre at the next (in warmth and light) control/stop. A bike shop, even if you can wait hours, may not be there/open next time.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 May 2019)

Yep eTrex are great. Latest AA rechargeables will cover you for a 600km Audax. Don't bother plugging use into anything external. Just keep it all watertight and carry a spare set of rechargeable AAs to cover you up to 1000km. In an emergency get more spare AA from a garage.

Less is more when it comes to GPS mapping whilst riding.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jun 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Yep eTrex are great. Latest AA rechargeables will cover you for a 600km Audax. Don't bother plugging use into anything external. Just keep it all watertight and carry a spare set of rechargeable AAs to cover you up to 1000km. In an emergency get more spare AA from a garage.
> 
> Less is more when it comes to GPS mapping whilst riding.


Provided, of course, that your spare rechargeables are actually charged up, that is.

Although only a complete fool would make that mistake


----------

